
I'm making local website to deal with murder,How would I conceal my ID? - bennifrank
Put simply, I&#x27;m making a website to empower my local community to share information about murders in our neighborhood. However, because of the real and sensitive information that will be shared, how would I conceal my identity so that if you&#x27;re a criminal (gang member, murderer) you could never find out who I am, or the members of the community. How would I conceal any identifiers (my credit card info I use to purchase the domain, my ip etc). I&#x27;m not worried about a low level finding me, but if you were a well connected criminal who could hire a private investigator, I want to make sure I can&#x27;t be found. I will become a clear target. The website will make a lot of very dangerous people angry. Thanks in advance. - Benni Frank.<p>Is this even possible?
======
nightfly
Never talk about it offline or on any other website (especially from any
account associated with any name/username you've used for any other purpose).

Be aware that you can fingerprint people based on word usage and sentence
structure patterns.

------
smt88
Posting here with your name, Benni Frank (if it's even close to your real
name) probably permanently kills your privacy. You can't delete HN posts.

Your best bet would be to post on a public message board like reddit with a
throwaway email address using a VPN through another country with a Tor browser
from a public library.

But, again, if your name is anything close to Benni Frank, you're already
identifiable.

~~~
bennifrank
It's not even close. I love Benjamin Franklin though. :) When you say a public
library, are you referring to when launching the site?

~~~
smt88
I don't think you should launch a site at all. You should use someone else's
infrastructure, ideally on the dark web.

And if you want to stay anonymous, never use your own computer or phone or
internet when connecting to the site.

------
ashort11
If someone really wanted to find out who was behind it, they could eventually
do it depending on their motivation. Not to mention when registering the
domain, you _should_ enter contact information. If you are genuinely concerned
about your safety and wellbeing, I do not think a website would be the way to
go.

